# Always use a sharp chain



## Soul Assassin (Feb 24, 2007)

Siberian Elm, hard as rock.....had to sharpen my chain every cut almost.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-726793050962024640


----------



## Nathan666 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Hard wood*

Now thats hard wood, must be such a pain in your chain.


----------



## clearance (Apr 13, 2007)

Uhh, whatever, sure were pushing the saw. Anyways, looks to me like you could have just fell it, if not certainly could have cut bigger pieces.


----------

